# Hello, need a job///



## HVACRussia (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, American HVACR specialists. :yes: I m going to come to USA in June 2010 and want to ask you: Who can give me some hvac design job? Here in Russia i have Hvac diploma, 2 years experience of ventilation, heating design/// Please, who can help me, let me start my proffesional life in USA.....)))))


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

You must ask this question face to face after applying for an HVACR job.

Are you an engineer or a service technician? If you are seeking work as a an engineer your credentials may not be acceptable.

Check on HVACR job sites on the web.

I highered a Russian Jew several years ago and now he has own business. I wish good luck to you.

Gianni.

Long live Mother Church and Christian Orthodoxy!


----------

